# losing limbs- losing claws



## jenner59 (Jun 11, 2007)

So first of all-

Thanks to all the guys on here who are experienced in this hobby and take the time to answer these questions, probably for the 10th time to another newbie. I appreciate the help this forum has provided me.

My first Mantis - Asian Giant.

I think he's a goner. He has a small spot on his eye which I've heard enough about on here to know that his days are numbered.

The thing I can't deal with is that all of his limbs are rotting off. He has one leg left with a "foot" on the end of it, and yesterday I woke up to discover that one of his claws is busted off.  

Today I watched him catch a cricket with one claw, hanging upside down with nothing but a bear hug grip on some twigs. What a fighter. When I see that I'm determined to just let him live out his life, I don't know if I can face the freezer with him.

(that is unless any of you are selling an adult ghost..then I may need to make space..j/k)

So I have to deal with my own euthinasia issues, I've heard them debated here plenty. My question is: What did I do? Was it too much misting and moisture? Is that what causes this limb rot? I feel bad that he had to be my first.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

The eyespot issue shouldn't kill him. I get that on mantids from time to time. Right now I have one that has had large black spots over her eyes almost her whole life. Doesn't affect her.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 11, 2007)

Typically a bad molt is the cause of body parts dying. Whatever the reason, don't beat yourself up over what you "did wrong" We all loose mantids, which is why God made them hatch out in such great numbers!!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Puyallup Wa.-We are neighbors!


----------



## jenner59 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I always thought an eye infection was a death sentence, and I guess I thought that thats what this was. I guess we'll see.

This big guy hasn't molted for several months so I'd be surprised if it was a result of a bad molt, but then again what do I know.

As long as he's eating I'm going to live and let live. But from now on I'm referring to him as my pirate Mantis! Yearg!


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

> Thanks guys!I always thought an eye infection was a death sentence, and I guess I thought that thats what this was. I guess we'll see.
> 
> This big guy hasn't molted for several months so I'd be surprised if it was a result of a bad molt, but then again what do I know.
> 
> As long as he's eating I'm going to live and let live. But from now on I'm referring to him as my pirate Mantis! Yearg!


Hasn't molted in 3 months?! That's an exaggeration, right?


----------



## jenner59 (Jun 17, 2007)

several. I guess, about 5 months ago.

Why is that alarming?


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

Does he have wings?


----------



## jenner59 (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah. He's had them since the last molt. He's an adult.


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, that's what you meant. It's probably a fungal infection. If he's an adult I would stick him in the freezer and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## jenner59 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it was fungal. I need to give my cage more airflow.

Should I really freeze him? He can't walk very well, but he still catches crickets and worms with one arm and chows down on them. Seems to love eating as much as ever.

It just seems a little premature to put him out of his misery.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 17, 2007)

let him do his thing...could just be old age, bits fall off all the time with older mantids  like oap's without the wee


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

> Yeah I'm pretty sure it was fungal. I need to give my cage more airflow.Should I really freeze him? He can't walk very well, but he still catches crickets and worms with one arm and chows down on them. Seems to love eating as much as ever.
> 
> It just seems a little premature to put him out of his misery.


If he can still eat fine, then go ahead and keep him. I'd get rid of him because since I have more than one Mantid to take care of, I can't spend a lot of time on any one mantis.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 2, 2007)

i say gut'im

stuff'im

and mount'im on your wall

:wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 2, 2007)

We had another topic on how to stuff a mantid :lol:


----------

